# Internet Explorer 5.2 Out!



## theCaptain (Jun 17, 2002)

Maccentral claims Microsoft has released version 5.2 of Explorer but it has yet to be seen on their MacTopia site.


----------



## senne (Jun 17, 2002)

And what are the new features??


senne.


----------



## whitesaint (Jun 17, 2002)

http://www.microsoft.com/mac/products/ie/ie_main.asp?embFName=get.asp&contonly=1

It won't let me download it yet though...


----------



## cybergoober (Jun 17, 2002)

Yay! Download it now!

[edit]Whoa!! It's pretty fast. Seems to be using Quartz rendering. Running in  Jaguar build 6C35. Gotta play with it some more before I give final judgment.[/edit]


----------



## whitesaint (Jun 17, 2002)

Got it.  I don't notice any visible improvements though.


----------



## julguribye (Jun 17, 2002)

WOW! Look at all those new cool features!
The default home page is now even msn.com!!
Man that's awesome!!
It even has antialiased text, that many other browsers had for months/years and that I also can enable with Slik...


Seriously.
Just look at the "what's new in this version" list at versiontracker
Is this really enough to move from 5.1-->5.2?


----------



## RyanLang (Jun 17, 2002)

Wow, what a smack in the face!  Why in the hell would they make msn.com the homepage?  This is getting a little ridiculous.  It seems that microsoft is trying to shaft us with these little things, almost in a form of jealousy? I don't know.  I really would love for apple to make a simple web browser and include it and internet exploring in all shipping versions of Mac OS X (to avoid the ugly browser issues of course).  Ah well...


----------



## dixonbm (Jun 17, 2002)

Hmmmmm.....not appearing in the apple softwareupdate control panel.  What could this mean.

Could it mean that Apple is no longer going to sport IE as its default browser.  Perhaps Chimera will be...(when they finish it).  What does it all mean??!!

God, I hope this is the end of IE as the default.  

Thoughts?????


----------



## senne (Jun 17, 2002)

This sucks. The buttons aren't aqua.......  *Bah* Microsoft.



Ahha! Just found an aqua button, in the Reply to Topic-page, the button: "Browse", jeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhh...... 

senne.


----------



## senne (Jun 17, 2002)

Wohow! One more thing: It scrolls so much faster!!!!! Almost like in OS 9!! We're getting closer!! Ohjeahbaby!




senne.


----------



## hazmat (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dixonbm _
> *Hmmmmm.....not appearing in the apple softwareupdate control panel.  What could this mean.
> *



Have you renamed IE or modified it in any way?  That happened to me when 5.1.4 came out.  I had renamed it 'Internet Exploder' and Update wouldn't find it.  After I named it back, it was found.


----------



## Biff (Jun 17, 2002)

Wow, I find it alot faster than 5.1. Scrolling and page rendering is much faster for me. I see more website and less spinning disk.


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 17, 2002)

Ya Apple, where's our iWeb?


----------



## rinse (Jun 17, 2002)

bigbadbill,

not that i disagree with the subject matter of your avatar... but could you please remove the blinking insanity of it? it is really annoying.


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 17, 2002)

Ya, I agree, it's buggin me too ... I just haven't had the time to update it. Your's was the push i needed I guess!


----------



## fryke (Jun 17, 2002)

They did it! Antialiasing. And the speed is now up to par with the Windows version. Internet Explorer 5.2 is now my default browser. I just ditched Mozilla again.


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 17, 2002)

Enough about my avatar and back to the tread:

I haven't really notice a differance in speed, but it does scroll quicker and the anitaliased text looks much better.

IE not appearing in the apple softwareupdate control panel? Is apple cutting the cord on IE?

Can we expect a new browser from apple? iWeb, iNet, iSurfer, iBrowser? 

iWonder!?!


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 17, 2002)

bigbadbill: Dude! That's an awsome avatar!


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 17, 2002)

(Thanks wdw_)

I was hoping for more custom tool bar buttons and more colors too. Maybe in future releases.

I hear other users baggin' on IE for using MSN as the default homepage. This IS my homepage. What are you guys using for YOUR homepage?


----------



## hazmat (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *WOW! Look at all those new cool features!
> The default home page is now even msn.com!!
> Man that's awesome!!
> ...



My homepage stayed the same as before, blank page.  But I really don't notice any differences from before.  Now I get no context menu at all from the Address line.  I hope there will be a REAL improved release as articles have said.  Back to OmniWeb....


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 17, 2002)

when I right-click on a toolbar icon, IE unexpectedly quits


----------



## roger (Jun 17, 2002)

works OK for me.

R.


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 17, 2002)

XAQ-

Hmmm, not sure what would cause that. You may want to reinstall. Are you still running OSX 10.1.4 like your sig says?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 17, 2002)

I'm using 10.1.5 now, just haven't updated


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 17, 2002)

That's what I thought. I've been trying to dig up info on Jag but I can't even find a decent OSX thread on the subject.


----------



## frgee (Jun 17, 2002)

what's the deal with microsoft still telling you you have to quit all programs for an installation of a browser????  we ain't using w95.  drives me nuts.

still doesn't compete with omniweb in terms of the beauty in the way pages display...


----------



## Drizzt (Jun 17, 2002)

It's ok for an update.  It seems slightly faster but I still like Moz over it currently.  I'm eager to test my browsers when 10.2 is released to see if Moz will be able to retain that top spot.


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 17, 2002)

Anyone notice the text size increase? It was set at 100%, I went in and set my text from 16 to 14pt, and it looks much better. If some sites use pixel size, why did the text size change? This may have an effect on web designon X. I love the crisp clean text though.


----------



## cwoody222 (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by frgee _
> *what's the deal with microsoft still telling you you have to quit all programs for an installation of a browser????  we ain't using w95.  drives me nuts.
> 
> *



ditto


----------



## cwoody222 (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *They did it! Antialiasing. And the speed is now up to par with the Windows version. Internet Explorer 5.2 is now my default browser. I just ditched Mozilla again.  *



yep, it's MUCH faster in 10.1.5 and the antialiasing is NICE.

i've been loving omniweb but this might just sway me back...


----------



## toast (Jun 17, 2002)

I can only hate such a slow thing. Though Microsoft has a point: MSIE 5.2 crashes less than Chimera 0.3 ! Wow ! This was a joke, go back to Chimera*, IE isn't worth it. New version is only way to force new standard in.

* Chimera won't get uploads/downloads/Flash/java and some more right, so use Mozilla instead . Not please, not IE it's such a dumb proggie, don't encourage stupid update slike this ! I'm sure the truth about this update we don't know.


----------



## Koelling (Jun 17, 2002)

The truth is that it's a security release which is why there doesn't seem to be many new features. It would be nice to know what those security things were tho.

I find that it caught up with Omniweb speed wise (still pretty slow) but it doesn't have cocoa functionality so I'm going to stick with Omni and Moz if I need speed.


----------



## genghiscohen (Jun 17, 2002)

It lets me do my on-line banking, but that's the only nice thing I can say about it.  Text still looks lousy compared to OmniWeb.  And the inability to turn off pop-up ads is driving me nuts!  
Speedwise, no perceptible improvement.  Buh-bye, IE.  It's back to OW & Moz for me!


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigbadbill _
> *I hear other users baggin' on IE for using MSN as the default homepage. This IS my homepage. What are you guys using for YOUR homepage? *


http://www.macosx.com/
  
That's my homepage at home. At school/work, its http://www.appleturns.com
 
Seriously, portal sites like my.yahoo.com are useful when I want the info they offer, but why should I start at a page with a link to the first (and due to limited time, often only) website I am going to look at when I can go directly there? My reasons to get online:
1. em@il
2. this site
3. As the Apple Turns
4. MacMinute.com
5. Versiontracker.com
Sorry for being so off-topic, but I hate M$, and by extension MSN, and anyone questioning the bashing thereof must be responded to.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 18, 2002)

Has anybody noticed that when the auto complete window drops down from the address bar, it blurs the text and pictures behind it? I don't know if this has always been there, but I just now noticed this.


----------



## jaybeekay (Jun 18, 2002)

i went right to the preferences and turned off that quartz text smoothing. can't stand it. and now let me check out the browser...


----------



## fryke (Jun 18, 2002)

i don't get the people who think ie 5.2 may be slow. a page with huge tablesets - like the one you're watching right now, loads INSTANTLY. faster than chimera 0.1.x/0.2.x even! maybe you should disable silk or something, i don't know. ie is the fastest browsing experience EVER on a macintosh now - at least on the computers i'm using right now, a TiBook 500, an iBook 700 (my sister's), a PM G4/400 AGP at work. no problems whatsoever, fastest browser - period.


----------



## lonny (Jun 18, 2002)

Never found IE useful.
I'm set with Mozilla (and iCab for ultra light browsing), till Chimera is ready for prime time.
IE offers nothing more to me.
Glad to see it's not on Apple Update!


----------



## toast (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi fryke,



> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *i don't get the people who think ie 5.2 may be slow. a page with huge tablesets - like the one you're watching right now, loads INSTANTLY. faster than chimera 0.1.x/0.2.x even!*


*
*

Maybe you should use Chimera 0.3, with +25% speed.  This page loads instantly too.


----------



## senne (Jun 18, 2002)

I didn't hear anything yet about the bugs of Aqua in IE. It's like i'm browsing with a Mac OS 9 - browser..... 

I'm staying with OW


senne.


----------



## fryke (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Maybe you should use Chimera 0.3, with +25% speed.  This page loads instantly too. *



Nope, not here. And I can't imagine anything faster than IE 5.2 right now. Well, a GBit line to the 'net could always help, of course. But IE 5.2 is not only the fastest available browser for Mac OS X, it even *works*. Can't say that about Chimera/Navigator/Whateveritscalledrightnow yet. Tabs would be welcome, though. Hope they copy that feature soon. (And don't come and say that mozilla invented that, there were browsers on Windows which had that before.)


----------



## toast (Jun 18, 2002)

I won't insist more, I supposed you tested Chimera (call it Chimera ) to say this, but here at home it DOES load instantly. If the admin gets a PHP script to see charge time, I'll get a result in microseconds 

Tabs are great, true. Chimera works fine,  I assure you , I'm using it all day.


----------



## lonny (Jun 18, 2002)

IE chockes on java. Mozilla doesn't.

fact: IE DOESN'T WORK for me.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *If the admin gets a PHP script to see charge time, I'll get a result in microseconds
> *


The page rendering is client side, so you can't measure anything there with a PHP.
Only thing youcan do with PHP is measure the time the server needs to process.

Anyway, what takes the most time is downloading the page from the server, and what is most annoying are pages that have bad HTML and need to be rerendered fot every byte that is loaded.


----------

